# A rare day



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Yesterday I visited a friend who said he had a few pieces for sale via a person who was geting out of Flyer. Attached are a few examples out of the 30 pieces I've purchased so far. I'm hoping this person has the passenger cars that go with the New Havens. If I end up at the poor house at least I'll have some sets to play with. J.B.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW! Those are really nice. And the number stamps on the corrugated wrappers are sharp and legible. You can travel to the poorhouse in style!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice items. Congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Sweet!


----------

